# [RISOLTO] disastro: il computer hp ze4416ea si spegne

## Subdolo

un po' mi vergogno a fare un post del genere, ma mi sa che con le mie sole forze continuerei a brancolare nel buio.

la causa primigenia dei miei problemi è che sono un newbie, ma non uno qualsiasi. il peggiore...     :Wink: 

venendo al dunque.

ho un portatile  HP pavillion ze 4400 (processore AMD athlon xp 2400+ se fa piacere saperlo)

ho appena installato, handbook alla mano la 2005.0

di tanto in tanto in maniera assolutamente casuale (dopo ore come dopo minuti che è stato acceso)  il computer decide di spegnersi.

ho pensato a un problema di acpi, e quindi dopo aver visto che non erano attivi i moduli, ho provveduto ad attivarli, ma il problema persiste. ho attivato anche il controllo sulla cpu, ma, come potete ben immaginare, non ha dato risultati.

so di essere stato incompleto anche nella descrizione del problema quindi, innanzitutto, ditemi plz come posso aiutarvi ad aiutarmi   :Wink: 

tack

#############

#Subdolo-olobdu2#

#############Last edited by Subdolo on Sat May 21, 2005 11:14 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## assente

non è che è implementato qualche hardware strano sul portatile? Provato acontrollare la temperatura con lm_sensors?

Per spegnere intendi che ti si spegne come se staccassi improvvisamente la corrente?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io proverei anche fare un test sulla ram

----------

## federico

Si spegne sempre o dipende da qualche perifericha hardware che e' connessa o meno ? Potresti eseguire un memtest86 sulla ram, molti cdlive lo comprendono, e ancora provare ad attivare il minor numero di periferiche possibile anche via bios per valutare se e' qualcuna di quelle che determina lo spegnimento e quindi individuare il problema.

Inoltre, c'e' da sempre o e' nato dopo un po' ? Dopo qualche cambiamento particolare? Lo fa con qualsiasi sistema operativo?

Ciao, Federico

----------

## Little Cash

Quoto Fedeli, avevo un blocco di RAM difettoso sul mio portatile (Acer Travelmate 2700wmli) ed avevo il tuo stesso problema. L'ho cambiato ed il problema e' sparito. Se non e' legato alla RAM, controlla anche temperature varie (CPU sopratutto)

----------

## Subdolo

mi si spegne come se staccassi la corrente, senza preavviso nè allarmi. ho installato la gentoo da un paio di giorni e lo ha sempre fatto (solo con la gentoo). anche se parte dal live cd...

mi sento di escludere, almeno per il poco che so, che si possa trattare di un problema hardware infatti:

- ho il dual boot e windows non da assolutamente problemi.

- non ho ancora installato l'X e il computer si spegne anche dopo 10 min che sta fermo senza fare niente. assolutamente niente.

anche l'idea della temperatura mi pare poco plausibile, a meno che non si vada a finire in settaggi strani infatti per accertarlo ho fatto partire (sotto win) un programmino matlab che mi ha tenuto la cpu al 100% per una ventina di minuti e non ho avuto problemi.

----------

## grentis

Per quanto riguarda il problema della ram non lo puoi escludere solo perche' in win va senza problemi...infatti linux "stressa" molto di piu' la ram a disposizione (nel senso che tende ad usarla tutta quella che gli viene fornita) mentre win no...

per cui potresti comunque controllare la ram con un memtest

giusto per togliere ogni eventuale dubbio

ciao

----------

## Subdolo

ho fatto partire il memtest. tutto ok fino al test numero 7 durante il quale si é nuovamente spento.

che faccio? piango?

ora ho provato a farlo ripartire e a  fare solo il 7... speriamo!

----------

## xchris

se ti si spegne durante il memtest...

la colpa non e' di gentoo(del suo kernel)

sembra + un problema hardware.. (sezione alimentazione)

ciao

----------

## X-Drum

 *Subdolo wrote:*   

> ho fatto partire il memtest. tutto ok fino al test numero 7 durante il quale si é nuovamente spento.
> 
> che faccio? piango?
> 
> ora ho provato a farlo ripartire e a  fare solo il 7... speriamo!

 

hai lanciato memtest da un live cd immagino giusto?

----------

## Subdolo

 *xchris wrote:*   

> se ti si spegne durante il memtest...
> 
> la colpa non e' di gentoo(del suo kernel)
> 
> sembra + un problema hardware.. (sezione alimentazione)
> ...

 

nn sono convinto: se fosse veramente un problema di alimentazione perchè ieri sera mi sono potuto vedere un film dall'inizio alla fine sotto win?

il memtest continua a interrompersi.nn so che fare!

----------

## Subdolo

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> hai lanciato memtest da un live cd immagino giusto?

 

immagini divinamente. lanciato dal cd di installazione della gentoo.

----------

## randomaze

 *Subdolo wrote:*   

> ho pensato a un problema di acpi, e quindi dopo aver visto che non erano attivi i moduli, ho provveduto ad attivarli, ma il problema persiste. ho attivato anche il controllo sulla cpu, ma, come potete ben immaginare, non ha dato risultati.

 

Hai disattivato apm?

Sei sicuro dei vari settaggi nel BIOS?

----------

## Subdolo

l'ultima cosa che ho provato è stata questa:

boot da cd di installazione gentoo

al prompt "boot:" ho messo:

 *Quote:*   

> memtest86 acpi=off apm=off

 

è una bestemmia quello che ho scritto o ha senso?

nel caso non fosse una bestemmia sappiate che mi si è spento lo stesso mentre faceva il test.

----------

## randomaze

 *Subdolo wrote:*   

> è una bestemmia quello che ho scritto o ha senso?

 

La prima che hai detto. Quelli sarebbero da passare al kernel linux. Ricordo che memtest sarebbe "un vero e proprio kernel", non un programma che viene eseguito sul kernel Linux  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> GIANNI! l'etilismo, è il profumo della vita!

 

Concordo  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## MyZelF

Il BIOS del portatile è aggiornato?

----------

## xchris

 *Subdolo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nn sono convinto: se fosse veramente un problema di alimentazione perchè ieri sera mi sono potuto vedere un film dall'inizio alla fine sotto win?
> 
> il memtest continua a interrompersi.nn so che fare!

 

perche' sembra abbastanza random come cosa...

sta di fatto che memtest e' totalmente slegata da gentoo eppur si ferma.

Se dici che windoze e' del tutto stabile mi viene da pensare che la macchina hardware abbia qualche particolarita' non supportata bene da gentoo e memtest.

Da bios prova a disabilitare ogni feature di Power saving.

ciao

----------

## gutter

Prova a settare temporizzazioni della ram meno aggressive; mi sto riferendo ai CAS RAS ecc...

----------

## Subdolo

EUREKA!!!

ho fatto questa prova:avendo due slot da 256 ho provato a fare il memtest con uno alla volta.

scoprendo che uno dei due fa stabilmente spegnere il pc e l'altro no.

PS: mi avanza uno slot di memoria da 256MB per portatile con windows, qualcuno è interessato? sono anche disposto alla permuta con slot di pari dimensioni per portatile con linux....    :Wink: 

GRAZIE RAGAZZI!!!!!!

----------

## xchris

 *Subdolo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: mi avanza uno slot di memoria da 256MB per portatile con windows, qualcuno è interessato? sono anche disposto alla permuta con slot di pari dimensioni per portatile con linux....   
> 
> 

 

che fai? ci propini quello difettoso?  :Very Happy: 

scherzo  :Wink: 

ciao

----------

## Subdolo

ma scusa secondo te do via quello che va?

----------

## flocchini

si ma ridallo a chi te lo ha venduto e fattelo sostituire, non cercare di rifilarlo a qno  :Wink: 

----------

## Subdolo

ma l'acpi e l'apm non hanno un file di log in cui indicano le azioni che hanno intrapreso?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Subdolo wrote:*   

> ma l'acpi e l'apm non hanno un file di log in cui indicano le azioni che hanno intrapreso?

 

Ma a parte questo devi averne solo uno dei due attivi

----------

## Subdolo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ma a parte questo devi averne solo uno dei due attivi

 

e non a parte invece? hanno un log?

----------

## randomaze

 *Subdolo wrote:*   

> e non a parte invece? hanno un log?

 

la man di acpid dice dove si trova il log, poi nel log generale di solito trovi anche loro.

Ma sei OT per questo Thread  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Subdolo

dannazione dannazione!

allora è tornato tutto come prima, ovvero ha ripreso a spegnersi anche lasciando il solo slot di memoria che  sembrava funzionare.

sinceramente non so che fare: se prendere uno slot nuovo in modo da essere sicuro di escludere problemi di memoria o altro.

il problema si presenta anche disattivando l'acpi-apm (ho provato tutte le possibili configurazioni in questi giorni con acpi, con apm, senza niente, con entrambi...  :Wink:   )

fosse il vostro computer che fareste? oltre a chiamare un esorcista intendo...

ciao!

----------

## Subdolo

se può servire a qualcosa ho notato che se il computer viene alimentato solo a batteria non si spegne, o si spegne meno frequentemente.

ora ho tolto ogni supporto acpi apm e sto cercando di ricompilare il kernel (il problema è che ricompilarlo è dura.dato che si spegne...)

avete altri suggerimenti?

----------

## LordArthas

Ciao!

Lancia Windows e poi Pohotoshop o qualcosa di simile: tira su o crea un'immagine molto grande (anche 300-400MB) e comincia ad applicare una serie di filtri per 10-20 minuti. Questo ti userà tutta la RAM, quindi se il PC non dà problemi penso tu possa escludere il guasto ad essa (che epraltro io già escluderei visto che te lo dà con entrambe le DIMM).

Secondo me è una questione di alimentazione. Anziché provare con la sola batteria, prova a toglierla del tutto e ad utilizzare solo l'alimentazione di rete. Le batterie a volte danno problemi anche "singolari"...

Mandiii, Michele.

----------

## Subdolo

la prova della memoria è già stata fatta (con quel fantastico occupatore di risorse che è il matlab).

quindi in cuor mio mi sento di escludere un problema alla memoria.

sto provando ora tutte le possibili combinazioni alimentazione-controlli di alimentazione..

'Houston we got a problem!'

----------

## Subdolo

ce l'abbiamo fatta! son ricorso ad una soluzione un pelo radicale:

ho cambiato kernel, sono passato dal 2.6.11-gentoo-r3   al    2.4.28-gentoo-r8.

ora l'acpi va alla grande. (ho tutti gli indicatori di carica della batteria, di alimentazione funzionanti)..

ciao, grazie mille per i consigli.

----------

